
Safes Sold Out in Japan: Customers Hoard Cash in Response to Negative Rates - temp
http://www.safehaven.com/article/40542/safes-sold-out-in-japan-customers-hoard-cash-in-response-to-negative-rates
======
venomsnake
Pointless. The bank can easily print more money to create the needed inflation
to devalue cash with as much as needed.

